# Dumb question, just laugh at me, sp/whl



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok, I know this is dumb, but, however, and so on, I am taking my little Merlin road bug wheel on our trip to Maine, my Avatar makes the RV look bigger than it is, it's 27 ft, but my dog is big, lol. 

We will be towing my car, a little Scion, so my plan is to throw a fleece blanket over the wheel, then a piece of bubble wrap, and strap the wheel in the back seat of the car.

Good idea or bad?

Somewhere along my travels I will find someone to help me make at least 3 ft of yarn, please laugh at me.

So many KPers have tried to help me, I'm just one of those dummies that has to see it being done, you can tell me till the cows come home, I have to seeeeee.

Thank you so much for any info, if all else fails, we will go to the builder/artist in Vermont. We are on no time schedule, so it will be an adventure.

Janallyn


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I use my ashford traditional almost daily. When I travel, I put her on my bed. Doesn't move. When I want in bed, she sits in the living area. Or at the foot of my bed.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

deenashoemaker said:


> I use my ashford traditional almost daily. When I travel, I put her on my bed. Doesn't move. When I want in bed, she sits in the living area. Or at the foot of my bed.


Ours RV is much smaller, no slides, storage is minimal, that's why I thought to just strap it in the car, the shower has the TV antenna, that tail gate thing, our storage underneath is minimal, BBQ grill, chairs, rug, etc. Maybe I can fit it under the table, never thought of that.

Thank you.

Janallyn


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Will it fit in the car - would hate to see it damaged - reread your post saw your plan was inside which sounds good to me


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Gaildh said:


> Will it fit in the car - would hate to see it damaged - reread your post saw your plan was inside which sounds good to me


Easily fits in the back seat, think of a little station wagon, has split seats, I was just wondering if my bubble wrap, fleece blanket was a good plan, small as that car is I could probably put at least 3 hay bales in it. It's a 5 speed, clutch, not an automatic, that way we don't use a car carrier, just the tow package, neutral, and go. We have traveled more than 3000 miles that way, no problems.

Thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

janallynbob said:


> Ours RV is much smaller, no slides, storage is minimal, that's why I thought to just strap it in the car, the shower has the TV antenna, that tail gate thing, our storage underneath is minimal, BBQ grill, chairs, rug, etc. Maybe I can fit it under the table, never thought of that.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Janallyn


In the car would be great then! I have to keep an 8x12 folding dog yard in our jeep. Do you love your lady bug?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Putting the wheel in car sounds like a plan.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I call her Miss sook, love that car, I was raised without an automatic, no Mr Charles is able to jump a 6 ft fence. So I walk him, and when he is out side of the RV, him is teathered to my leg with me attached. I could tell you stories, not all are pretty, he just comes back, with me looking like a bobsled, saying. " Love you Mom". Do you have a treat for me.

He is the best of the best. But maybe the dumber than the dumb.

I love my dog.

Janallyn


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I think putting it in the car with the seat belt is a great idea. I put mine in my car for travel the same way. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

It's all I could think of.

Janallyn


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I got an email earlier this week with a link to an article about how to travel with your wheel. Here's the link:

https://www.interweave.com/article/spinning/portable-spinning-wheels-4-tips-for-traveling-with-your-wheel/?k=eLp7TbYyeepI6O1w5%2BzhJ0hSEd9gsj%2BMsl6ZgLBIURM%3D&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=spd-tsa-nl-180528

I've had some upright wheels, and have carried them as a passenger in a car, with the seatbelt around them, as shown in the article. There are also some wheels I've had that really fold completely flat, like my Lendrum upright folding wheel, that I've transported flat with nothing on top of it, and that worked well. I currently have a Louet Victoria, and haven't taken it anywhere in a car, but would take it whichever of these two ways that was most convenient.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a great idea, to take your beloved hobby with you! It will make your adventure travels even more fun. It looks like everyone has good advice on it, too. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My Louet and my Kiwi each fit in the front or back seat with the seat belt fastened when I want to take them somewhere.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Strapped in the seat sounds great. I hope you find someone to show you how to use your new wheel - have you checked the dates for any fiber festivals along your route north?


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I tried a small string on my flyer to keep it from moving. I placed a towel on the back seat and use the seat belts to hold it in place. The towels are to protect the seats from the oil in the wheels. I have two small wheels that will sit of the floor of my car for local traveling.

Have a great trip and enjoy your wheel.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I don't know about traveling in an RV, but Have you watched videos of spinning? I found these videos that might help.https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+use+Merlin+road+bug+spinning+wheel


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea to me. Have a safe trip.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Since the car won’t have the ac on, I would worry about the effect of the heat on the wood.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

amoamarone said:


> Since the car won't have the ac on, I would worry about the effect of the heat on the wood.


I have a concern about that also, the wheel is small, I'm going to see where it sits best on Saturday.

Janallyn


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Is your wheel varnished or bare wood? If it is varnished and you keep the windows down a little, I would think it would be ok in the car.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

BirchPoint said:


> Is your wheel varnished or bare wood? If it is varnished and you keep the windows down a little, I would think it would be ok in the car.


Yeah birchpoint, varnished.

Tried to pm you, blankty blankety computer.

Jan


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I use my wrist wrap to keep my flyer from moving around. It works well.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks like we all agree, have wheel will travel.
I have a small(by US) standards car but I came home from Guild recently with 2 Ashford Traditionals on the back seat wearing seat belts.
I know an Ashford Traveller will fit in the well of the front passenger seat. If it is on the passenger seat, looking out of the window can be a bit of a challenge.
Be sure to tie up the wheel, I use a shoe lace, and I remove the flyer and bobbin and threading hook as I have been known to drop them and loose the threading hook.

I do confess to a trace of oil on my car seat back.
Fibre will tuck in anywhere.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

You really do have to stop and see me. I’m in Maine at the moment, went to the Maine Fiber Frolic today in fact.

There is no reason your wheel won’t do nicely strapped into the seat of your towed vehicle. And if you stop we will make three feet of yarn together. I’ll pull out my Hitchiker and we will have a go. As for visiting David Paul (saw him today, BTW, kilt and all), call or email him first. Why? He’s on the road a lot and he lives in way northern Vermont, almost Canada. It’s quite a trip.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

mousepotato said:


> You really do have to stop and see me. I'm in Maine at the moment, went to the Maine Fiber Frolic today in fact.
> 
> There is no reason your wheel won't do nicely strapped into the seat of your towed vehicle. And if you stop we will make three feet of yarn together. I'll pull out my Hitchiker and we will have a go. As for visiting David Paul (saw him today, BTW, kilt and all), call or email him first. Why? He's on the road a lot and he lives in way northern Vermont, almost Canada. It's quite a trip.


Ok, there you go Janallyn, a personal tutor! Better take her up on it! Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Ok, there you go Janallyn, a personal tutor! Better take her up on it! Good luck, and have fun!


She and I have already spoken by phone. I'm just waiting for her to get up North. I've promised her a trip to Webs.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh oh! Can I come visit you someday so you can take me to Webs????


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sure, if you can get to MA, I'll take you to Webs. I am not responsible, however, for your purchases.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

lol Another words keep your CC and paper money home. lol


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mama879 said:


> lol Another words keep your CC and paper money home. lol


I don't judge ????????????. That said himself and I spent the weekend in Maine. The Fiber Frolic wats fun. Didn't buy a walking wheel, needed to much repair to the last repairs done on it. However I did find size 14 and 16 crochet hooks, some stitch markers and a ball of gradient from Dun Rovin'. The owners told me the origin of the company name-they'd stopped moving around the country from job to job after 20 years and they were Dun Rovin'. Nice people.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am not judging. lol I think it is cool... Glad you had fun and I think the name is amazing and how they came up with it.


----------

